# Escort RS Turbo £60K



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How's this for a record price.. 
XR3 next ????? 

https://www.silverstoneauctions.com/198 ... -rs-turbo-

Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll give it a miss at that price


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Completely addled at that price.....wait a minute they've made a typo,too many 000's

Dream on Hoggy :lol: :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Wish I had kept mine now!! I find it hard to believe that anyone would pay 60k for an escort with a Turbo strapped to a oil burning wheezy old cvh, as they were never the best of engines :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A case of more money than sense.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

It's the way of the RS badge, fortunately for me  I was keeping an eye on that S1 Hoggy posted out of interest. Hammer down price was £53,500 but there was a 12% fee to pay on top.

A true barn find of a 3dr Sierra Cosworth sold at auction (last month I think) for £47,000. When I mean barn find it really was. They didn't even bother to present it in any fine state. It was covered in dust and offered for sale exactly as they'd discovered it in the barn. 47k buys an excellent RS500 Cosworth, why on earth someone paid that sort of money for a regular 3dr that hadn't turned a wheel in donkey's years is beyond me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd pass on it at £60, never mind £60k. They were never any good when new.. its not like a fine wine, they certainly don't get better with age.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> they certainly don't get better with age.


Thankfully their prices do!


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

That'll get smashed if Princess Di's black S1 RS Turbo ever gets sold from the Bonkers collection. It's even back on the original plate that she drove it on.

The S1 is a special car, first front wheel driver to have an LSD, adjustable tie bars etc. RS badged Fords seem to be rocketing in money over the last few years


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

My second favourite car of all time... Sadly I don't think that one will ever get driven or shown off :x just end up in someone's closed garage for th rest of time


----------



## Rob Knox (Feb 18, 2012)

Oranoco said:


> That'll get smashed if Princess Di's black S1 RS Turbo ever gets sold from the Bonkers collection. It's even back on the original plate that she drove it on.
> 
> The S1 is a special car, first front wheel driver to have an LSD, adjustable tie bars etc. RS badged Fords seem to be rocketing in money over the last few years


So very true there also was another black series 1 registered on a B plate.
They are a true classic as with any limited run. Clio Williams 1 or Clio trophy but the RS will always demand good money.


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

There was another black one, as well as a couple of red ones for the Datapost team and a blue one for the TV series CATS Eyes. All of these started as white cars that were stripped back. Princess Di's was the only official black car with "Schwartz" on the VIN plate


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've seen pics of lady di's which didn't have an RS front grill on it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Oranoco said:


> There was another black one, as well as a couple of red ones for the Datapost team and a blue one for the TV series CATS Eyes. All of these started as white cars that were stripped back. Princess Di's was the only official black car with "Schwartz" on the VIN plate


Back in the 80s when I had a series series 1 on a D plate I did at one of the RSOC shows that Ford made 2 white 2 black and 2 red before the launch of the series 1 that they sent out to dealers to gauge reaction as we know the white won the two red ones were crushed and the black ones went to princess DI a on the other to Princess Michel who wrote it off


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

There aren't many late registered D plate cars about. Bet you wish you'd kept that? The prices are soaring. Saddly, whilst still rising nicely my S2 isn't quite rocketing like the S1's


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Oranoco said:


> There aren't many late registered D plate cars about. Bet you wish you'd kept that? The prices are soaring. Saddly, whilst still rising nicely my S2 isn't quite rocketing like the S1's


I did hear there were 6 D plate S1 turbos sadly after I sold mine I did hear it was stolen and written off, also had a Escort cosworth back in the day if I had only known then what I know now [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

We've all been there mate.

Have to admit the lure of a Saph Cosworth was very tempting but after thinking long and hard and looking round Honda S2000's, Porsche Boxsters and M3's I just kept coming back to the TT. The Cosworth I'm sure would have been fun but not really every day usable. And that's how I got here lol


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> I've seen pics of lady di's which didn't have an RS front grill on it
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


As this is the non-TT related section... I loved Lady Di... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Oranoco said:


> Saddly, whilst still rising nicely my S2 isn't quite rocketing like the S1's


They will do pal, as sure as night follows day! Top notch S2s are fetching 8k-10k now and I think within 2ys the prices will go handsomely northwards.


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Not selling her so it's all a bit academic. Purchased just after her 2nd ever MOT and been in my garage ever since.





The single wiper has been removed now as have the white bumper strips. Hoping to get her back out again this year.


----------



## Ex Evo Dave (Jan 26, 2016)

Cant believe what old fords are fetching as of late,even pretty ropey ones, its only about 5 years ago you could pick a semi decent sapphire cossie up for 4500 quid, now 10k. And don't even get me started on Mk1/2 escorts, I fancied a MK1 as a project,but again, pretty much trippled in value over the last few years. 
I sold my series 1 RS Turbo 20 years ago for 2 grand [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Also sold an Integrale 8v Kat a few years ago for 1500 quid  Hindsight is a wonderful thing I suppose haha.
Got myself a 1976 Datsun 280z that i'm doing a full build on now, promised myself I WONT sell that when its done as cant see those falling somehow...


----------

